# Special Visitor



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

These photos were taken by one of our Firefighters from inside his home. He lives 3 miles west of Durango Colorado. The snow is 3-4 feet deep near his home so his visitor found a nice dry place to rest. Pretty Cool!!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow. Now that is very cool!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Did he stay for dinner??? ----Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Here kitty, kitty. Nice kitty!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

By comparing the 2x4's on the deck, that dude has a good 5 inch paw.

Incredible! Majestic! Yeah, all those words!

Ive heard a few in the woods and seen a few glimpses. Never have seen one that close.

Well.... Only in Durango!

Thanks for posting!

Carey


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

What an awesome sight!! We visited Durango for our first time in November (Thanksgiving) and we loved it there!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, I had a "special visitor" during our last snow, here in N GA. Up under my rear porch (full length of house), there's nice, dry HAY from when it was built. That, along with Jimmy burning a pizza and we put it outside to cool (BIG MISTAKE), before trashing it, we attracted a nice BOBCAT!!







When I turned on the light to check on the snow, it would run to the edge of the woods, but it would, apparently, sneak back. 
Have to be careful in "them thar mountains"!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> Did he stay for dinner??? ----Mike


In the second picture it looks like he or she is sizing up dinner.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

now that's a real mouse catcher.


----------

